
Continuation Passing Style in JS - jxub
http://matt.might.net/articles/by-example-continuation-passing-style/
======
jlarsen
Good article! I find CPS rather refreshing to work with in JS; so much so,
that I prefer using it for asynchronous code over promises or async/await. It
turns out 'callback hell' isn't so hellish with a few simple conventions, and
I feel that functional-style asynchronous code is much easier to get right
than imperative-style asynchronous code.

Shameless plug:
([https://github.com/somesocks/uchain](https://github.com/somesocks/uchain))

